# [solved]sort of stuck behind a proxy

## mrbassie

I work in a school and I got a bit bored so I decided to install Gentoo on a laptop I have lying around, I'm going to build a workstation soon so it's a test case too.

we're on a city-wide intranet.

We're behind a proxy which I don't have any access to at all.

I can't sync the portage tree it just bounces, I've got http_proxy and ftp_proxy and RSYNC_PROXY set in make.conf.  If I set the appropriate whatnots in /etc/wgetrc ( a googled solution which didn't work) then it tells me I need to provide credentials, so I unset that. I'm in a chroot using sysreccd, if I put the proxy address into midori it also asks me for credentials. 

The thing is I can emerge just fine, I just can't sync or use wget at all. I've been googling all day and can't find anything that has worked for me. 

Any ideas?Last edited by mrbassie on Thu Jan 22, 2015 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

It's quite probable that rsync is blocked on the proxy. Try using emerge-webrsync.

----------

## mrbassie

I'll give it a go, any thoughts why I can't get to the net with midori? I know for a fact ipads/iphones get through just fine. So it's not all that windows-centric.

----------

## szatox

I tend to set transparent proxy when i really need one, using redirection on firewall to point http traffix at it, so clients are not even aware of it.

Unfortunately my cristal ball got some nasty cracks, so I can't guess on "whys" before you tell us what kind of proxy you have and how you configured midori.

----------

## mrbassie

 *szatox wrote:*   

> I tend to set transparent proxy when i really need one, using redirection on firewall to point http traffix at it, so clients are not even aware of it.
> 
> Unfortunately my cristal ball got some nasty cracks, so I can't guess on "whys" before you tell us what kind of proxy you have and how you configured midori.

 

I am not in a position to do either; as I said I'm behind somebody else's (corporate) proxy which I have no control over whatsoever and I'm not the author of systemresuecd nor Midori. I have rtfm.

----------

## Hu

What steps do the Apple users take to make their device work?  If we know what settings they are required to change, we may be able to work out how to configure your system.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

mrbassie, When I am behind a corporate proxy I sometimes use Tor to enable me to browse the Internet and issue commands from the command line. Have you tried that approach? Here is how I set up Tor and how I use it with command line:

How to install and use Tor for anonymous browsing or to access country-restricted content from another country

Bypassing a corporate Web filter when using the command line

Hope that helps.

----------

## The Doctor

This won't solve your problem directly, but using emerge --fetchonly xorg-server <DE you want to use> in the live CD chroot and then installing the software might allow you to bypass this problem by allowing you to deal with the proxy form an X environment. Networking problems tend to be more user friendly when viewed in such a way.

Just don't forget any networking stuff you like/need.

EDIT: try wget without ipv6 enabled. Sometimes this helps.

----------

## mrbassie

emerge-webrsync works.

Thanks all.

@Hu 

the apple devices just work with the proxy address+port entered in safari.

----------

